# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Allen Hopps, Hector Turner, Krampus, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is now online!

Episode 70

Well, once again the holiday (2nd to Halloween) is upon us. Some of us got coal in our stockings, others got neat Halloween stuff, and the rest of us probably suffered the wrath of the Krampus.

Badger has a fireside chat with Hector Turner and brings us the latest Deadline News. Storm rants on about something so obvious, we seem to forget. It will all make sense, in a Haunt Minute. The Unknown Scare-Actor makes you face your fears in an updated recording of his timeless classic, “Twas the Fright Before Xmas”. Jerry “DJ Spooky” spins some extra tunes for the holiday season.

Finally, the Roundtable of Terror talks Christmas Haunts, and the potential for other Holiday Haunts throughout the year with Allen Hopps of Dark Hour and Jim Millspaugh of Scream Acres Ct.

We hid the body, but you will become and accomplice, just by listening to

The BIG SCARY SHOW 

Featured Music:
Jerry Vayne – From All of Us to All of You
King Diamond – No presents for Christmas
Michael Gaither – The Krampus Comes Out Tonight
Twisted Sister/Lita Ford – I’ll Be Home for Christmas
Wednesday 13 – Buried by Christmas

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

Hell yeah! Thanks for the heads up. I actually just did an interview with Allen for a magazine piece. I guess he's been busy! (That's no surprise.)


----------

